# lauter Freilauf



## gunnar3000 (14. April 2003)

tach....

.... also als erstes mal: ich fahre kein trial, sondern dual, street usw.
immer wenn ein trialbike an mir vorbeifährt fällt mir die unwahrscheinlich laute nabe auf. daher meine frage: was sind das für naben? wieso sind die so laut?
welche dieser lauten naben ist möglichst preiswert und besitzt eine scheibenbremsaufnahme? nennt mir mal konkret ein paar modelle...
ach ja... und fragt bitte nicht warum ich das frage.

vielen dank.


----------



## echo freak (14. April 2003)

chris king disc gon tech!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (14. April 2003)

Auf jeden Fall Hope Naben und Hügi ohne Fett, das liegt alles am Fett, alles raus und schon is lauter, dann noch straffere Federn oder so damit die Sperklinken mehr Drücken und so


----------



## tingeltangeltill (14. April 2003)

Das liegt an den speziellen Freilaufsystemen.
Es gibt keine lautere Nabe als eine alte Hügi, aber die gibt es ja nicht mit Discaufnahmen.


----------



## Reini (14. April 2003)

wenn du zuviel geld hast
Chris King 

aber sonst Magura Pro Nabe hat das Hügi System und Scheibenaufnahme 32 Loch
Magura Gustav M dieselbe nur mit 36 Loch

Und dann halt das Fett raus tun (wie auch immer)

BMX Freiläufe sind meistens auch ziemlich laut


----------



## konrad (14. April 2003)

ja,die hügi sind schon brutal laut,aber chris king naben surren
auch ganz schön laut,wenn se richtig entfettet und eingefahren sind.billig sind se leider nicht-chris king naben mit scheiben aufnahmen kosten ca.400
die hügi gibts schon ab ca.180
hier noch mal der freilauf einer chris king-viele kleines zähnchen=laut!


----------



## konrad (14. April 2003)

und hier nur die zahnscheiben:


----------



## tingeltangeltill (14. April 2003)

also wenn ne 240er Hügi Disc, dann doch die billigeren Fusion, Magura oder Bergwerk Naben...

aber die 240er sind ja fast eine Beleidigung.....die hört man ja kaum


----------



## aramis (15. April 2003)

Fett raus, dann ist die auch laut.

@gunnar3000: Wir wissen doch warum du das fragst: weil du das laute Rattern einfach geil findest.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. April 2003)

@aramis: klar, ist das kein Fett mehr drin....was denkst du denn 

du musst mal meine anderen alten Hügis hören! die sind Laut, da ist die 240er ein Pups dagegen.


----------



## aramis (15. April 2003)

ist mir schon klar, ich fahr ne Classic...

Früher fand ich das Klacken ja absolut geil aber mittlerweile geht es  mir nur noch auf den Kranz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. April 2003)

tja du fährst ne classic, aber ich hab neben 240er, classic 98 auch noch ne 95ger und die ist laut  brauch ich schon keine Klingel 

Ich bin der Knatterking  

ich  es


----------



## BommelMaster (15. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> *Das liegt an den speziellen Freilaufsystemen.
> Es gibt keine lautere Nabe als eine alte Hügi, aber die gibt es ja nicht mit Discaufnahmen. *



das freilaufgehäuse is ja ordentlich im asch, hatte wohl einer zu viel kraft


----------



## Rider Anonymus (17. April 2003)

Was haltet ihr denn von der hier??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2722148006&category=9198

meint ihr die taugt was und is noch laut dazu?

Mein Kumpel hat sich jetzt letztens nämlich beide Laufräder mit nagelneuen Chris King ausgestattet und das surren-knattern is einfach porno!!

Also was meint ihr? Oder wo bekommt sonnst die älteren Hügi her??


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. April 2003)

zum Glück hab ich die nicht ersteigert....hab hier eine ausm Forum in silber gesichert

Wenn du dir die kaufst, dann kann dein Kumpel mit seinen King Naben einpacken!


----------



## biker ben (19. April 2003)

wegen dem fett geht das nicht auf die haltbarkeit der nabe? würde das bei ner xt nabe auch was bringen? will auch krach machen


----------



## Schlingsi (19. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rider Anonymus _
> *
> Mein Kumpel hat sich jetzt letztens nämlich beide Laufräder mit nagelneuen Chris King ausgestattet und das surren-knattern is einfach porno!!
> *



Vor allem vorne die Nabe knattert ja hölle laut!!!  



und knattern kann man des net mehr nennen. ich war wirklich enttäuscht von dem sound. das nur noch ein brummen mit einem bischen surren...von knattern keine spur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (19. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlingsi _
> *
> 
> Vor allem vorne die Nabe knattert ja hölle laut!!!
> ...



dito


----------



## luden (19. April 2003)

> biker ben
> 
> wegen dem fett geht das nicht auf die haltbarkeit der nabe? würde das bei ner xt nabe auch was bringen? will auch krach machen



würde mich auch mal interessieren. hab sram 7.0 naben...


----------



## tingeltangeltill (19. April 2003)

wenn man die zahnscheiben entfettet verschleißt's schneller

es würde nicht viel bringen, die Sperrklinken Naben wie Sram oder Shimano zu entfetten....


----------



## biker ben (19. April 2003)

aso wegen krachmachen
bin heut im regen gefahren und jetzt quietscht meine vr vbrake, obwohl sie wieder trocken ist. finde das super cool. hat jemand ne ahnung wie man das mutwillig herbeirufen kann?


----------



## Rider Anonymus (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlingsi _
> *
> 
> Vor allem vorne die Nabe knattert ja hölle laut!!!
> ...



ich würde sagen abwarten! 
Wie hier scon gesagt wurde liegts wohl am Fettgehalt der Nabe...
Und da die nagelneu sind schätze ich mal, dass es was dauert, bis sie ihr wares Gesicht zeigen...

Aber is nen geiles Teil, was er sich da zusammen gestellt hat!
Haste net mahl nen Bild fürs Forum???


----------



## Berti (24. August 2003)

die kings surren rel. laut... aber das klingt supergeil

was gibts denn noch so außer jetz alte Hügis?
evtl. auch ebay oder andre shops?


----------



## aramis (24. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Berti _
> *was gibts denn noch so außer jetz alte Hügis?*



Neue Hügis, die kannste genau so laut machen.

Da haste ja ganz schön tief in der Thread-Kiste gekramt, um den alten Schinken hier wieder auszugraben.


----------



## Berti (24. August 2003)

bekommt man ne Hügi FR auch so laut?



hat ja auch ne rel. ordentliche verzahnung?


----------



## aramis (24. August 2003)

Ja, is ja die gleiche Verzahnung wie die 240. Musst nur das Fett entfernen.


----------



## Berti (24. August 2003)

escht?

kann man das dann ungefähr mit ner Hope Bulb vergleichen? 

ck klackert schneller als hFR oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (24. August 2003)

is dann auf jeden Lauter als ne Hope und die Ck Ist halt feiner verzahnt!


----------



## Berti (24. August 2003)

was, wenn man aus ner HügiFR das fett rauspult und gegen dünnes Öl wexelt, is die LAUTER als ne Hope?


----------



## Berti (24. August 2003)

sorry wenn ich arg nerve

ich meinte, dass wenn man das fett gegen getriebeöl tauscht, weil ganz ohne fett wär mir bei ner rel. teuren nabe zu schade
oedr weiß einer was ein neuer freilauf für ne hFR kostet? muss nicht sein


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. August 2003)

hö? Habt ihr sie noch alle mit eurem Geräusche-fetish?


----------



## Berti (24. August 2003)

is nicht so, dass ich jetz nen lauten freilauf ham will weil es so viele machen wollen, ich fand das schon immer geil und in 4 monaten is weihnachten


----------



## aramis (24. August 2003)

Es geht um das Fett zwischen den Zahnscheiben, und das zu entfernen beeinträchtigt die Funktion der Nabe nicht. Das restliche Fett solltest du schon drin lassen.
So ganz flüssiges Öl kannste sicher auch reinmachen.

Übrigens geht mir das laute Geräusch auf den Sack. Ich fahre die Zahnscheiben nur trocken, weil ich glaube, dass die so nicht so schnell durchrutschen (das Fett bremst das Einrasten). Das hat sich bei mir in de Praxis auch bestätigt, aber trotzdem scheine ich der einzige zu sein, da das so handhabt.


----------



## BommelMaster (24. August 2003)

hab bei mir ne silent clutch nabe, macht auch immer wieder spass absolut geräuschlos zu fahren

die bulb is schon recht laut, ich mach mal das fett raus, dannhört man warscheinlich noch töne im nächsten atombunker, mal ausprobieren


----------

